# Is this a wood(good) smoker???? (Traeger smoker?)



## potatoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Been reading a lot about the Traeger Pellet Smokers.  Are these considered wood smokers???  What do people think of these?  I see they are expensive, but what do ya think of em????


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 23, 2008)

they are pellet munchers,  and I like them alot.  Saving for one myself


----------



## oscarsroost (Jun 23, 2008)

Have one and love it.  Very versitile can smoke, bbq, or bake with it. make everything from pizza to veggies, cakes, bisquits and best of all smoke meats.


----------



## potatoc (Jun 23, 2008)

cakes eh????


----------



## oscarsroost (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes cakes and cobblers!!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 23, 2008)

Dang you sound like Terry LOL.


----------



## oscarsroost (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope that good????


----------



## potatoc (Aug 16, 2008)

Like to bump this one back up there, keep reading about these Traeger grills/smokers....  Hoping to hear some more first hand experiences with them?????????????


----------



## carpetride (Aug 17, 2008)

My first experience with them was with my Dad's back in January really liked but wasn't so sure about having to buy pellets.  I then chose to buy a Cookshack Amerique and had more problems than I care to re-live (note that is not the norm for those).  After that I chose to buy a Traeger 125 and have been very happy with my choice.  I've tried pellets by Traeger, BBQ'rdelight and Cookinpellets.com.  I like the last better than the rest I feel I get a better flavor.

I mostly cook ribs and butts although I do cook the occasional burger, steak and so on.  I can get mine to about 400 degrees but not much higher.  If you want high heat you might take a look the new grill that Fast Eddy is coming out with, it will be produced by Danson out of Canada.  He has a picture of it at pelletcooker.com but that is it, I believe it will be on the market in September.

If you have specific questions I'm happy to try to answer them.  There is a specific community out there for us Pelletheads but it does not have the traffic  or depth of this forum.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 17, 2008)

Im sure they turn out some good chow but in my opinion if you have to push the "ON" button, That aint smokin!!!


----------



## carpetride (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess that is what the Amish say about us as we pass by "Son that ain't drivin' this is, Giddee up!"






Sorry, I couldn't resist no offense meant to you Smoke Freak. Everybody is entitled to their opinion.


----------

